# Kopfhörer oder Headset gesucht.



## ZAM (26. August 2013)

Ich hatte bisher drei mal das Steelseries Siberia V2 Gaming Headset schwarz. Warum 3x? Weil ich mit Klangqualität in Spielen (Surround einigermaßen Präzise für Shooter) und Musik, sowie Tragekomfort immer zufrieden war. Jedoch hat das Teil ein Problem: Die Lebensdauer betrug 6 Monate bis aller höchstens 1,5 Jahre. Meist gab es einfach urplötzlich Aussetzer, entweder vom Ton, oder beim Mikro. Beim ersten ist beim Absetzen auch einfach mal der Bügel gebrochen.

Jetzt suche ich was Neues:

Voraussetzungen, die weder optional und in keinster Weise modifizierbar sind:
- Klinkenstecker (ich will vor allem meine Soundkarte nicht obsolet machen)
- Umschließende Ohrmuscheln
- Sehr guter, klarer Sound beim Spielen - Richtungsfokus für Multiplayer-Shooter wichtig
- Bei Musik Bässe gut, nicht dumpf, heller und klarer Klang
- Maximal 120€

Es können auch reine Kopfhörer sein, das Mikrofon kauf ich auch gern nach.


----------



## xdave78 (26. August 2013)

Hast Du schon hier nachgesehen?
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1023793
Ich habe mich für die Superluxx HD+Zalman Mic- Version enschieden. 

ich hab in letzter Zeit wieder viel im Bereich Headsets Kopfhörer usw rechercherit weil ich überlegt hab mir ein neues zuzulegen und die Kopfhörer meiner Frau für den TV zu geben. Aber ich hab mich sntschieden, die Kombilösung erstmal zu behalten bis ich willens bin 160 Ero für ein Sennheiser Headset auszugeben. Kauf ich halt einfach nochn Paar Superluxx dazu und fertig.


----------



## wowfighter (26. August 2013)

Moin,

http://www.amazon.de/Speedlink-NX-5-1-Surround-Headset/dp/B004WLCPBU


Das dürfte deinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden.

-Guter Sound
-Perfekt für Shooter

Habe das selber, allerdings die USB-Version benutze dieses für CSGO (spiele in einer Amatuer Liga: ESEA und ESL)
Schritte usw. lassen sich genau lokalisieren.

hf & gl


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2013)

wowfighter schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...t/dp/B004WLCPBU




Das Medusa NX 5.1 hatte ich vor den Steelseries-Teilen und hatte da eines Tages beim Absetzen eine Ohrmuschel in der Hand.




xdave78 schrieb:


> Hast Du schon hier nachgesehen?
> http://www.computerb...d.php?t=1023793
> Ich habe mich für die Superluxx HD+Zalman Mic- Version enschieden.
> 
> ich hab in letzter Zeit wieder viel im Bereich Headsets Kopfhörer usw rechercherit weil ich überlegt hab mir ein neues zuzulegen und die Kopfhörer meiner Frau für den TV zu geben. Aber ich hab mich sntschieden, die Kombilösung erstmal zu behalten bis ich willens bin 160 Ero für ein Sennheiser Headset auszugeben. Kauf ich halt einfach nochn Paar Superluxx dazu und fertig.




Mh - da wird als Soundkarte die Xonar DG empfohlen. Ich hab sogar die hier. Für 20&#8364; kann man die Superluxx-Teile sicher mal testen. 

Ich wäre trotzdem über mehr Vorschläge nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2013)

_Also ich würde dir ja eher zu Qualität raten, ZAM.

Schau dir mal die AKG K 242 an.

Die beyerdynamic DT 770 bzw. DT 990 sind ja leider etwas über deinem Budget.

Ich stehe gerade vo dem selben kauf - werde genau wie xdave zu den Superlux + Zalman Mic greifen.

Sound ist allemal besser wie jedes Headset bis 100€._


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2013)

Bei dem DT 770 warte ich momentan auf ein Angebot, dass es vielleicht in meinem Budget klappt - das wäre natürlich das Non-plus-ultra (wobei, dass wäre eher das MMX 300 ^^).


----------



## wowfighter (26. August 2013)

Oder du guckst dir die Sennheiser pc300er serie an...

Die sind halt übel krass.


----------



## bemuehung (26. August 2013)

auch nett http://www.modmic.com/, dauert leider immer n bissl


----------



## H2OTest (26. August 2013)

Guck mal hiernach http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEGe08Ytaik&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PLDDB0338DD4B9EEFD


----------



## Ol@f (26. August 2013)

bemuehung schrieb:


> auch nett http://www.modmic.com/, dauert leider immer n bissl


Hm, hab schon häufiger überlegt mir das zuzulegen, aber die lange Lieferzeit schreckt mich immer wieder ab. Hoffentlich erbarmt sich bald ein deutscher Vertriebspartner.

BTT. Ansonsten würde ich auch am ehesten zu einem Beyerdynamic (770/880/990 -Pro) greifen. So wie sich das bei dir anhört am ehesten 770 Pro bzw. 990 Pro. Die Dinger halten ja ewig, wird es wohl sicher auch gebraucht in guter Qualität geben.


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Guck mal hiernach http://www.youtube.c...DB0338DD4B9EEFD



Guck mal nach dem Preis.


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> wird es wohl sicher auch gebraucht in guter Qualität geben.


_
Gebrauchte Kopfhörer...wüah._


----------



## Ol@f (26. August 2013)

Ach bei den BDs kann man vieles austauschen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. August 2013)

okay, mal butter bei die fische:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-m50s (oder ohne "s" = gerades kabel)
http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-m50-studio-monitor-headphones

superlux wurden ja schon genannt:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/superlux-hd-668-b

ich hab:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/v-moda-lp2
wenn die ohren reinpassen super 
das problem ist nur, wenn man einmal in gute kopfhörer einsteigt, kann man den ganzen anderen kram nicht mehr ertragen. meine 50&#8364; akgs oder gar stöpsel sind ein graus. 
head-fi beantwortet halt alle fragen und bedürfnisse zu dem thema


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Guck mal nach dem Preis.



guck in die beschreibung die ohne x sind günstiger


----------



## bemuehung (27. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - da wird als Soundkarte die Xonar DG empfohlen. Ich hab sogar die hier. Für 20€ kann man die Superluxx-Teile sicher mal testen.
> 
> Ich wäre trotzdem über mehr Vorschläge nicht abgeneigt.



naja da gehts meist um das günstige P/L Verhältnis und den Kopfhörerverstärker den die DG hat, is aber nicht notwendig

die Superlux kannst auf jeden Fall mal testen, hab ich auch gemacht und dann an meinen Neffen verschenkt da ich den DT-880 Edition hab

ansonsten is das wieder n schlechtes Budget, da kann man meist nur z.b. im Hifi-Forum, HW-Luxx Marktplatz etc. nach Gebrauchten gucken


----------



## xdave78 (27. August 2013)

Da halt ich es wie paischkes :
"_Gebrauchte Kopfhörer...wüah._"

Ich selber kaufe oft gebrauchtkrams (auch wenn ichs nicht müsste), am Liebsten in Foren (HWLUXX, CB, PCGH) - aber Kopfhörer oder Mäuse oder so würd ich immer neu kaufen. Ich meine ne Grafikkarte oder ne CPU...die fass ich nicht tgl an. Naja so hat jeder seine Vorlieben ^^


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2013)

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps.

Ich werde mir jetzt das hier besorgen - günstiger als bei Amazon. Und ein Mikro dazu.


----------



## bemuehung (27. August 2013)

bei Zeiten evtl. n ModMic dran dann hast gutes Headset  

willst du dann 80Ohm nehmen oder 250 ?


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2013)

Gibt es da einen spürbaren Unterschied, wenn man keine Fledermaus ist?


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2013)

_Gute Entscheidung mMn. - hat man ja doch eine Weile..und dann wegen 30-40€ bei so einem Budget, wäre schon irgendwie schade. 

Dann viel Spaß :-)_


----------



## bemuehung (28. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gibt es da einen spürbaren Unterschied, wenn man keine Fledermaus ist?



ja, der 250Ohm klingt besser(weicher/runder) an deiner Karte und für deine Zwecke sollte er auch laut genug sein

da der 770er eh schon spassiger abgestimmt is das die bessere Wahl


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2013)

bemuehung schrieb:


> ja, der 250Ohm klingt besser(weicher/runder) an deiner Karte und für deine Zwecke sollte er auch laut genug sein




Nochmal - auch für Leute die nicht das Gehör auf hochfrequenter Schallebene pre-evolutionär modifiziert haben?


----------



## bemuehung (28. August 2013)

jap


----------



## Konov (29. August 2013)

creative fatality, kost nicht viel und bin sehr zufrieden (geschlossener Kopfhörer +mic)


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> creative fatality, kost nicht viel und bin sehr zufrieden (geschlossener Kopfhörer +mic)



Und widerspricht oben erwähnten Anforderungen


----------



## Saji (29. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und widerspricht oben erwähnten Anforderungen



Dumm nachgefragt: inwiefern? So spontan kann ich nichts finden was gegen das Fatal1ty sprechen würde. Außer du hast Ohren wie der fliegende Elefant Dumbo, dann wird es mit "ohrumschließend" natürlich etwas arg knapp.


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> - Sehr guter, klarer Sound beim Spielen - Richtungsfokus für Multiplayer-Shooter wichtig
> - Bei Musik Bässe gut, nicht dumpf, heller und klarer Klang



_^this.

Das Fatal1ty-Ding da ist für den Preis (wenn jemand nur ein Headset zum labern brauch) sicher okay, aber Kopfhörer (selbst ein Superlux HD681) hängt jedes Headset bis 100-150€ im Sound ab._


----------



## Saji (29. August 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _^this.
> 
> Das Fatal1ty-Ding da ist für den Preis (wenn jemand nur ein Headset zum labern brauch) sicher okay, aber Kopfhörer (selbst ein Superlux HD681) hängt jedes Headset bis 100-150&#8364; im Sound ab._



Tut mir leid das ich dir widersprechen muss, aber genau beides trifft auf das Fatal1ty zu. Ich habe es selber und bin sehr zufrieden damit, der Bass ist deutlich vorhanden, aber nicht aufdringlich, die Mitten sind gut bis sehr gut und die Höhen absolut passend zu den anderen Bereichen. Jetzt kenne ich dieses Superluxx Teil mal überhaupt nicht, aber es sieht aus wie eine billige Variante meines AKG K 242 HD. Dementsprechend wird wohl auch der Klang im Vergleich zum AKG sein. Allerdings gebe ich dir insofern recht das jeder Kopfhörer für 100 Euro oder mehr insgesamt besser klingt als ein Headset für 30 Euro. Daher ist ZAM mit seiner Wahl schon gut bedient.

Ich muss ehrlich gesagt sagen das ich etwas geschockt bin das man hier für einen "Gamingkopfhörer" 250 Ohm anpreist. Das macht das Ding an so ziemlich jeden Onnboard-Sound unbrauchbar, einen Unterschied wird ZAM nicht hören (außer das das Ding leiser als gedacht ist) und die meisten Stereoanlagen aus dem Günstigsegment (maximal 250 Euro) dürften auch ihre liebe Mühe haben den ausreichend zu befeuern, man wird da dann schon ordentlich aufdrehen müssen.

Rat meinerseits: 80 Ohm reichen völlig für diesen Zweck, . Hier geht's ja scheinbar ums Spielen und nicht um anspruchsvollen Musikgenuss an einer 500 bis 1000 Euro teuren Stereoanlage von Denon, Onkyo oder Yamaha. Es wäre blöd wenn ZAM zwischen Soundcard und Kopfhörer extra einen Kopfhörerverstärker zwischenschalten müsste.


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2013)

Ich kann Saji nur zustimmen. ^^

Btw. ich kenne die Musikwiedergabequalität des Fatal1ty - weit weg von dem, was ich suche. Ich habe die Tage mal aus Neugier das Razer Kraken Pro ausgetestet. Zum Zocken spitze, die Raumwahrnehmung in MP-Shootern ist erstklassig und extrem präzise. Dafür hat man beim Aufsetzen das Gefühl im Kopf entsteht ein Vakuum, Langezeittragekomfort ist nicht so prall und die Musikwiedergabequalität entspricht gefühlt dem eines alten Stereo-Radios (übersteuert, unschöne Bässe, Elektro-Sachen sind unsauber, bei Metal versteht man vom Gesang nichts mehr).


----------



## Ol@f (29. August 2013)

Die 250 Ohm Variante hat meiner Meinung nach noch genügend Power (auch ohne KHV).


----------



## Ogil (30. August 2013)

Also unabhaengig vom Klang: Das Fatal1ty ist das unbequemste Stueck Kopfhoerer das ich je besessen habe!


----------



## painschkes (30. August 2013)

_- Erledigt -_


----------



## Konov (31. August 2013)

Sorry hab ich wohl die "anforderungen" die gestellt werden überlesen oder missverstanden 

Ich hab noch nie verstanden worin die unterschiede bei bestimmten Klangqualitäten liegen.
Aber ich bin auch jemand der nicht versteht warum es Bluerays gibt, außer dass man bei der Qualität jeden Pickel sehen kann.

Hab schon zig tausende Filme und Serien mit "Standard" qualität angehört und angeschaut (z.b. wie auf dvds) und hatte nie das bedürfnis bluerays oder xyz-Ohm Kopfhörer zu benötigen. 
Ich erkenne einfach keinen nennenswerten unterschied 

Trotzdem viel spass mit dem ding was jetzt gekauft wurde!


----------



## bemuehung (31. August 2013)

du solltest evtl. mal mit CDs, USB-Stick mit .flacs, 320kbit Mp3s zu einem Hifi Laden fahren und mal gute Kopfhörer anhören


----------



## Konov (31. August 2013)

bemuehung schrieb:


> du solltest evtl. mal mit CDs, USB-Stick mit .flacs, 320kbit Mp3s zu einem Hifi Laden fahren und mal gute Kopfhörer anhören



Ich glaub es ist 10 jahre her dass ich zuletzt musik von ner CD gehört hab


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. September 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Jetzt kenne ich dieses Superluxx Teil mal überhaupt nicht, aber es sieht aus wie eine billige Variante meines AKG K 242 HD. Dementsprechend wird wohl auch der Klang im Vergleich zum AKG sein.


Die Superlux sind nochmal ne ganze ecke besser.


----------



## myadictivo (2. November 2013)

ich bräuchte auch mal eine beratung..
würde mir gerne auch ein headset zulegen. vornehmlich für bf4 gezocke und dort besseren raumklang.

momentan benutze ich halt normale stereolautsprecher über einen sony stereo verstärker und 25 jahre alte boxen ^^

eine soundkarte besitze ich nicht, nutze den onboardsound meines mainboards.. ein Asrock H77Pro4 mit 7.1 CH HD Audio with Content Protection (Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec.

was wäre denn so ratsam ? preisklasse bis 75€, gerne aber auch billiger..


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2013)

Was jetzt genau das Passende wäre vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

Hier gibt es jedoch eine gute aktuelle(?) Übersicht mit zahreichen Tests.
Evtl. hilft Dir das etwas bei der Auswahl. 

Ich stehe gerade selbst vor der Wahl bei 'nem neuen Headset.^
Als "neue" Soundkarte ist die Asus Xonar DX PCIe bereits unterwegs.


----------



## ichigoleader (2. November 2013)

Also ich benutzte Das Turtle Beach Earforce PX22: http://www.headset.net/turtle-beach/ear-force-px22/
Auch für BF4.^^
Kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Saji (2. November 2013)

Ich persönlich würde von den ganzen 5.1 Headsets abraten. Hatte früher mal einige und die waren von der Räumlichkeit her bei Weitem schlechter als ein vernünftiger Stereokopfhörer. Ich sage das nur weil ich eben Headset in Zusammenhang mit Raumklang gelesen habe. Meiner Meinung nach funktioniert Raumklang, also 5.1, nur gut mit entsprechenden Lautsprechern die im Raum verteilt sind.

Im Zweifelsfall einfach einen guten Stereokopfhörer und dazu ein vernünftiges Clip-Mikro kaufen. Sollte mein Fatal1ty mal den Geist aufgeben werde ich mir auch nur ein gutes Mikro holen; den Klang übernimmt dann mein AKG.


----------



## myadictivo (3. November 2013)

ich hab mich mit der thematik ewiglang nicht mehr auseinander gesetzt. momentan ists halt so, dass die ortung über klang sogut wir garnicht funktionert. das kann aber auch an der positionierung meiner lautsprecher liegen, die mit sicherheit eher kontraproduktiv im raum stehen.
kopfhörer hätte ich sogar noch. allerdings habe ich die auch vor 10 jahren oder so gekauft (beyerdynamic, waren relativ teuer). testweise könnte ich ja mal zocken und gucken wie es sich damit verhält 

ansonsten danke für die links. ich werd mal durchclickern 

edit : also ich werd mir wohl erstmal 30m lautsprecherkabel besorgen, damit ich die beiden boxen besser platzieren kann. headset entscheidung steht derweil noch aus. mein altes hab ich mal getestet und das ist schon ganz okay.

frage zur soundkarte : angenommen ich würde auch auf ne creative oder asus wechseln. welchen slot/steckplatz müßte ich denn da kaufen ?

mainboard handbuch da auf seite 13 ist das layout. nummer 36 pci-e 2.0 ist auf jedenfall durch die graka und den lüfter der cpu blockiert ^^


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2013)

_Dann würde ich eine PCI-Karte nehmen - ich hab mir zu meinen DT990 die ASUS Xonar DG geholt._


----------



## myadictivo (3. November 2013)

ah, okay. ich hab jetzt zwar gelesen, dass sie theoretisch auch in den pcie slot unter der graka passen würde, aber auch gleichzeitig was von bandbreitenreduzierung und bla gelesen ^^ kenn mich da nicht aus.
wäre denn die xonar DG auch in der lage "raumklang" auf die stereo kopfhörer zu bringen ? inwieweit unterscheiden sich die genannten pcie und pci karten denn sonst ? immerhin kostet die ja nur die hälfte ?!

btw hab ich mal bil mit diesem kostenlosen razer programm herumexperimentiert und bin auch grade irgendwie geflasht 

click mich - mit hörbeispiel


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (5. November 2013)

sry für kapern des Threads, aber könnt ihr auch das hier empfehlen:

http://www.amazon.de/SteelSeries-Siberia-Gaming-Headset-Schwarz/dp/B003N636VI/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp

suche halt etwas, was besser als Sennheiser´s PC151
http://de-de.sennheiser.com/gaming-headset-stereo-noise-cancelling-mikrofon-voip-skype-pc-151

spiele zwar oft mit Ehrgeiz, würde mich aber eher als Fun-Gamer ansehen


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2013)

_Hey,

das Siberia ist in Ordnung.

Meine beste Freundin nutzt das im Skype / beim zocken und ich versteh sie klar & deutlich._


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (6. November 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hey,
> 
> das Siberia ist in Ordnung.
> 
> Meine beste Freundin nutzt das im Skype / beim zocken und ich versteh sie klar & deutlich._



Danke painschkes, auf Dich ist immer Verlass (genauso wie auf ein paar andere hier *winkdurchsForum* )


----------



## painschkes (6. November 2013)

_Gern, ist anscheinend sogar im Angebot bei Amazon nachher - musst du mal schauen. :-)_


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (6. November 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gern, ist anscheinend sogar im Angebot bei Amazon nachher - musst du mal schauen. :-)_



auch hier wieder VIELEN DANK
wollte zwar nicht unbedingt weiß, aber bei 18,90 Euro *gespart*  kann ich auch über die Farbe hinwegsehen (grün wäre noch schlimmer gewesen)


----------



## Saji (6. November 2013)

Ich will auch den Thread kapern!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So, und nun zum eigentlichen Thema. Ich wäre auf der Suche nach einem guten Ansteck-/Clip-Mikro. Jemand 'ne Idee?


----------



## painschkes (6. November 2013)

Ich nutz das Zalman ZM-Mic1 - an meiner Xonar DG.

Rauschen ist sehr gering und ich werd im TS und Skype klar & deutlich verstanden.

Bei 8&euro; oder was das kostet..da kann man nicht meckern. :-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 4.


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2013)

Ich habe ja bereits die beyerdynamics Kopfhörer <3 und dazu gibt es demnächst noch das hier als Micro:
http://www.samsontech.com/samson/products/microphones/usb-microphones/c01u/


----------



## Saji (6. November 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> Ich nutz das Zalman ZM-Mic1 - an meiner Xonar DG.
> 
> Rauschen ist sehr gering und ich werd im TS und Skype klar & deutlich verstanden.
> 
> ...



Schau ich mir mal an, scheint ja der Heilige Gral unter den Clip-Mikros zu sein. Nur der sehr niedrige Preis von 8 Euro schreckt mich ab. :x



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe ja bereits die beyerdynamics Kopfhörer <3 und dazu gibt es demnächst noch das hier als Micro:
> http://www.samsontec...crophones/c01u/



Okay, 80 Euro wollt ich nun auch nicht zahlen, auch wenn das Ding nach einer übelst genialen Sprachqualität aussieht.


----------



## painschkes (6. November 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Nur der sehr niedrige Preis von 8 Euro schreckt mich ab. :x



_Ja, so gings mir auch - dachte dann aber : Gut..selbst wenn die Qualität schlecht ist, 8€ ist ja kein Beinbruch.

Bin aber positiv überrascht.

Alternativ eventuell das Modmic aus Amerika - weiss aber nicht wie das aktuell ist, wollte es auch nehmen - hätte aber ewig warten müssen.

Sonst sind mir nur "selbstbau Mods" bekannt - gibt einen Thread dazu bei CB.
_


----------



## squats (6. November 2013)

mit dem Zalman kriegst natürlich einiges mehr an Umgebungsgeräuschen mit, Freundin hat immer meinen TV im Hintergrund gehört

liegt an der Bauart, trotzdem für die meisten Zwecke gut


----------



## Saji (6. November 2013)

Solange es nicht deutlich schlechter als das Mikro am Fatal1ty ist (was nicht heißen soll das es schlecht ist, selten etwas so rauscharmes an der Backe gehabt) soll's mir recht sein. Ich will nur mein AKG K242HD mit einem Mikro aufpeppen. ^^


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Okay, 80 Euro wollt ich nun auch nicht zahlen, auch wenn das Ding nach einer übelst genialen Sprachqualität aussieht.



Ich auch nicht - ist ein Geschenk ^^


----------



## Legendary (8. November 2013)

Ich missbrauche den Thread jetzt auch mal dezent weil ich mir von meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten endlich mal ordentliche Kopfhörer wünsche. Vor allem wenn ich spiele oder laut Musik hören will brauch ich mal was Gescheites, Klang soll natürlich gut sein.  Außerdem möchte ich die Kopfhörer auch mal am Handy betreiben wenn ich mit dem Zug pendle. 

Folgende Modelle hab ich mir bereits angesehen:

Denon


Philips


Teufel


Sennheiser


Am besten gefallen mir bis jetzt die Teufel, bin mit meiner Teufel 5.1 Anlage auch immer sehr zufrieden gewesen was den Klang betrifft. Kopfhörer dürfen nicht mehr als 100 Euro kosten, deswegen fallen die Philips eigentlich schon raus aber wenns um 12 Euro geht geb ich sie ihr dazu wenn sie überragend wären.  
PS: Nein, ich kaufe keine Beyerdynamic.

Merci


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (8. November 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hey,
> 
> das Siberia ist in Ordnung.
> 
> Meine beste Freundin nutzt das im Skype / beim zocken und ich versteh sie klar & deutlich._



DANKE Dir für die Empfehlung!
ist heute gekommen und hab´s schon ausgiebig getestet: GENIALES Teil


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2013)

Siberia V2 ist der Grund, warum ich ein neues Headset wollte.
Johnny R möge mir verzeihen *g* Ich hatte 3(!) davon. Die haben eine großartige Sprach und Klangqualität (auch wenn nicht für jede Musikrichtung geeignet, aber zum Zocken exzellent). Aber keins hat länger gehalten als ein Jahr. Ok, auf eins hab ich mich gesetzt  die anderen hatten aber Aussetzer ohne ersichtlichen Grund. Bei einem fiel das Micro aus, bei dem anderen einfach eine der Hörmuscheln. Ich habe beide gepflegt und auf die Kabel geachtet. Das waren plötzliche Aussetzer von einem Moment auf den anderen.


----------



## squats (9. November 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich missbrauche den Thread jetzt auch mal dezent weil ich mir von meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten endlich mal ordentliche Kopfhörer wünsche. Vor allem wenn ich spiele oder laut Musik hören will brauch ich mal was Gescheites, Klang soll natürlich gut sein.  Außerdem möchte ich die Kopfhörer auch mal am Handy betreiben wenn ich mit dem Zug pendle.
> 
> Folgende Modelle hab ich mir bereits angesehen:
> 
> ...



hast du sie dir angesehen oder gehört ?

die Philips fallen aber auch wegen der offenen Bauweise raus, ich geh mal davon aus das du deine Mitmenschen nicht belästigen willst wenn du mit dem Zug pendelst    

der Teufel ist auch offen

der Sennheiser wird sicher bei längerem Tragen auch eklig mit seinen Kunstleder Pads 

Wichtigste ist aber Probehören !!


----------



## Saji (9. November 2013)

Gerade offene oder halboffene Kopfhörer haben das bessere Klangbild und meist eine höhere Dynamik wie ich finde. Wenn ich Legendary richtig verstanden habe geht es primär um den Einsatz zu Hause wo ein (halb)offener Kopfhörer keine Probleme darstellen sollte sofern sich seine Freundin nicht dran stört. Im Zug wird er wohl auch nicht so laut aufdrehen das er von Außen nichts mehr hört, was dann auch für die Mitfahrer keine unangenehme Belästigung sein dürfte. Wovon ich wirklich nur abraten kann sind diese Kunstleder-Pads, gibt nichts ekelhafteres wenn sie am Ohr kleben und beim Absetzen ein nettes *schliiirrrrp* von sich geben.

Hab mir gerade mal die technischen Daten von Denon, Teufel und Philips angesehen. Sehen alle recht gut aus. Philips und Denon warten mit bis zu eigentlich unsinnigen 35 bzw. 37kHz auf; toll wenn man seinen Hund damit belustigen will. Den größten Frequenzgang hat der Denon, den realistischsten hat aber der Teufel: 20 bis 22000Hz reichen, gepaart mit den 50 Ohm Widerstand liest sich das wie ein ehrlicher Kopfhörer. Das Wichtigste ist aber die Kopfhörer vorher einmal anzuhören. Den Philips sollte man bei Media Markt oder bei Saturn finden, den Denon eventuell auch. Beim Teufel hilft wohl nur bestellen und ggf. zurückschicken falls er nicht gefällt.


----------



## Legendary (11. November 2013)

Top, das gefällt mir doch schon mal.

Ja, vorwiegend soll er daheim den Einsatz finden, um damit eben Musik zu hören (RnB, Black, Hip Hop, House) und auf der Xbox zu zocken, um nicht meine Freundin am Abend zu nerven wenn sie dann schon schlafen sollte und ich trotzdem ein wenig lauter spielen will.

Angehört hab ich noch keinen, wird bei Teufel auch wahrscheinlich schwer aber wie Saji schon sagte wäre das zurückschicken dann eine Option. Was ich beim Teufel halt sehr genial finde ist das abnehmbare Kabel, weil da viele Kopfhörer eben schneller kaputtgehen und dann nur löten oder tauschen vom Kopfhörer hilft. 

Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal!


----------



## zergzwerg (13. November 2013)

bin auch mal wieder auf der suche nach nem guten kopfhörer oder Headset 
Aber was bei mir immer vorkommt: Kabelbruch und verwurschtlung^^ bei den ganzen gummikabeln hab ich nach 1-2 Monaten Probleme da es sich immer verdreht und irgend wann bilden sich risse. 
Hab mir dann mal das Sound Blaster Tactic3d Alpha gekauft, sound is gut abher da genau das gleiche Problem mit dem Kabel^^ 
Kann mir jemand eines Empfehlen wo das Kabel Hochwertig ist, man gut Musik (Metal xd) Hören kann und es in BF und co. spitze ist? gern auch nur ein Kopfhörer 
@ Servergott: wie sind deine neuen Kopfhörer? kabel gut? sound gut?
PS: Max 150 euro will ich ausgeben


----------



## Ogil (19. November 2013)

Nachdem meine Isoband-Kabelreparatur die Lebensdauer meines Roccat Kaves nur um ein paar Wochen verlaengert hat und ich nun auf einer Seite kaum noch was hoere (ich schon - nur das Headset nicht), habe ich mich auch entschlossen das Headset durch eine Kopfhoerer/Micro-Kombi zu ersetzen. Meine Entscheidung fiel dabei aufs AKG K240 MkII - was ich dann hoffentlich morgen in der Hand halten sollte. Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Catar (20. November 2013)

zergzwerg schrieb:


> bin auch mal wieder auf der suche nach nem guten kopfhörer oder Headset
> Aber was bei mir immer vorkommt: Kabelbruch und verwurschtlung^^ bei den ganzen gummikabeln hab ich nach 1-2 Monaten Probleme da es sich immer verdreht und irgend wann bilden sich risse.
> Hab mir dann mal das Sound Blaster Tactic3d Alpha gekauft, sound is gut abher da genau das gleiche Problem mit dem Kabel^^
> Kann mir jemand eines Empfehlen wo das Kabel Hochwertig ist, man gut Musik (Metal xd) Hören kann und es in BF und co. spitze ist? gern auch nur ein Kopfhörer
> ...



Als Geschlossener wäre ein Beyerdynamic DT770 & in der halb-offenen Variante der DT990 zu empfehlen. Beide "badewannig", also mit deutlich angehobenem Bass und Höhen ausgestattet aber qualitativ absolut ihr Geld wert. Später könntest du noch auf eine günstige Soundkarte wie zb. Xonar DG oder Xonar D1 aufrüsten und hättest was weitaus besseres als dieses Creative-Teil. Wenn du nicht soviel Geld für den Hörer ausgeben willst -> Superlux HD 681 (Evo) oder wenn es etwas neutraler im Klangbild sein soll -> HD 668B. 
Beides besser als das was du momentan hast.


----------



## Legendary (10. Dezember 2013)

Wollte nur mal mitteilen, dass ich mir jetzt von meiner Perle zu Weihnachten den Teufel Kopfhörer gewünscht habe, hab ihn auch mal kurz schon betrachten dürfen  und bin, was Haptik und Verarbeitung angeht schon mal ziemlich begeistert was mich ja nicht wundert bei Teufel...jetzt noch bis zum 24. warten und dann gibts die fette Klangprobe.

Außerdem hab ich mir eben mal als kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich selbst die hier bestellt:

http://www.amazon.de/Philips-SHE8000WT-10-In-Ear-Kopfhörer-austauschbaren/dp/B005IW42T0/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1386692541&sr=8-8&keywords=philips+in+ear


Mal sehen wie die so sind, die Teufel will ich nach reiflicher Überlegung nicht im Zug und der S-Bahn rumschleppen, da sind sie mir viel zu schade für.


----------

